# 290+ acres for lease in Meriwether county



## FireFighter101

I have 290 acres for lease in Meriwether county. Between Hogansville and Greenville. Over the last 10 year the property has produced some really nice deer and has tons of deer on it. Very limited pressure on surrounding properties and this property has only been hunted by 3 hunters. 5- 6 acres of food plot area. Primitive camp site and can possibly leave camper and covered area in place. Road system through property. Mixed 12 year old pines that should be thinned next year or the next, Clear cut that was planted in Jan. '09, and Hardwood creek bottoms. $15.00 per acre. I also would be interested in members that just want to join to make it a club I have 1- 2 people interested as long as it stays at 4- 5 members.


----------



## jflog

Sent PM


----------



## spider2

*land*

pm sent call me


----------



## FireFighter101

*lease*

???


----------



## FireFighter101

*lease in Meriwether*

This property is available again due to some issues with the first agreement.


----------



## natedeezy

*land for lease*

pm sent


----------



## natedeezy

Is the property still available?


----------



## Jranger

natedeezy said:


> Is the property still available?



Dunno, I sent a couple of PM's myself...


----------



## rayford

my name is rayford i was wondering if the land was still for lease are there any spots for a membership. Thanks please call 770 584 0695


----------



## steph30030

Got another spot left? If so how much are the dues?


----------



## deermedic6558

Pm sent for lease.


----------



## FireFighter101

All pms returned. The property is currently leased.


----------



## hardcorehunter3030

I saw your post for the 290 acres in meriweather county. I was just checking to see the guys that have it now r going to lease it again next year. I have several guys interested in the property just by talking to them. Please get back to be and let me know something


----------



## droid1

*land avalable*

seeing if this lease is gone already or not


----------



## djdrew88

Are you still looking for members if so send pm with contact info.


----------



## Ross1

I just wanted to see if the land was already gone or not? Please let me know.  Very interested.


----------



## bobbysmith77

Just checking to see if this land would be available to lease for 2016?


----------



## webhorse

*checking for 2016 as well*

Looking for 2016 as well!


----------



## BillOrdway

Looking for 2016 as well!
Need 2 or 3


----------



## BillOrdway

Guys, I am looking for land.
I am not the owner


----------



## theduke1997

*looking for 200 acres to lease*

I am looking for 200 acres to lease since I would like to have 3 others be included and looking to establish a good hunting property and would like to be able to build up the area with food plots etc. The others included are very respectful of land and would like to have a good area for our family to camp together. 

Please email me if you have anything available for 2016.


----------



## FireFighter101

Land is currently leased and does not appear to be open anytime soon. 

Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## Jpittmon

Im interested in this property .if its still available please let me know.Im interested in leasing it by myself only . please contact me at 706-761-3863


----------



## ccfd805

*Meriweather Lease*

Is this land available for the 2016-2017 year
Coweta Fireman here


----------



## Jpittmon

I sent a pm a week ago .Im really interested in seeing this property.I just want a place for my two sons and my self to hunt.Please contact me at 706-761-3863


----------



## quality hunter

If you look at previous post it's leased.


----------



## benbishop6602

already leased, delete please !


----------



## nickel back

FireFighter101 said:


> Land is currently leased and does not appear to be open anytime soon.
> 
> Thanks, and good luck.




the man says it is LEASED


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Interested.


----------



## NUTT

If this guy don't take it please shoot me a pm


----------



## UNCLE FESTER

*290 acres*

I will take all of it if it's available

Jeremy 
770 616 8559


----------



## gizmodawg

I am also interested either way lease or join.  PM or call 770 823 1923.
Thanks


----------



## ALB

LOL! Lets put this old one back on top even thou it's already leased! LOL


----------

